# Schutz für Handys: Kaspersky Mobile Security 7 Enterprise Edition



## Newsfeed (2 März 2009)

*Schutz für Handys: Kaspersky Mobile Security 7 Enterprise Edition*[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Kaspersky Lab stellt zum zweiten Quartal 2009 Version 7 von Kaspersky Mobile Security Enterprise Edition vor. Die neuen Features sollen Unternehmen mit weitreichenden Smartphone-Strukturen vor allen Arten von Cybercrime schützen. [/SIZE]














Weiterlesen...


----------

